
FTSE 100 closes above pre-Brexit level - UK-AL
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36660133
======
aries1980
The 10% weaker GBP helped.

------
gonvaled
What brexit?

~~~
pjdorrell
FTSE 100 closes above pre-Brexit-referendum-result level

~~~
gonvaled
Ah, the referendum! The non-event?

